# [AUTRE]"Hacher" volontairement les téléchargements ?

## jetboo

Bonjour, j'ai un problème assez penible que je n'arrive pas à contourner.... le voici : 

Je me connecte à internet via la 3G de mon téléphone que j'ai mis en mode point d'accés wifi (avec un nokia N900 et mobile hotspot) ca marche bien mais  bouygue impose une taille limite pour les téléchargement (je crois qu'elle est de 20mo)..

J'aimerais du coup que  portage telecharge les pacquets par parties de 20mo car autrement le téléchargement est simplement refusé....et dans ces conditions impossible de mettre a jour, par exemple firefox...

help !Last edited by jetboo on Sun May 15, 2011 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nost4r

Officiellement, elle est de 5mo la limite mais personnellement je n'en ai jamais vu la couleur.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je ne connais pas de moyen de hacher les téléchargements et tous les miroirs n'acceptent pas la commande REST pour reprendre un téléchargement interrompu.

Mais tu peux déjà essayer getdelta pour limiter la taille des données à télécharger, par contre je ne sais pas ce que ça donne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Getdelta is a wget wrapper that will allow you to fetch the changes to source packages, instead of the entire tarball, when emerging, making use of the Dynamic Deltup network.

 

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Gentoo_for_dialup_users

EDIT: Sinon tu peux toujours hacker les variables FETCHCOMMAND et RESUMECOMMAND dans ton /etc/make.conf pour utiliser ton propre script de téléchargement.

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

